

Online game development Language - amourgh

I have an idea of developing an online version of a game we play here in my country.I have never developed a game,but i have good experience in development.Which langauges do you recommend,if you have examples(of gamed developed using the langauge) wolud be better
======
wtracy
Your question is much too vague for us to help you.

By "online" do you mean a browser-based game? If so, learn Flash.

A native application? C++ and Java seem to be popular choices for commercial
games. For a hobby project without intense graphics, I'd consider Python. Look
at Pygame: <http://www.pygame.org/news.html>

If you're talking about a multiplayer internet game, you're going to need a
server. Will this game be in a persistent world (like MMOs) or will players
launch individual games?

There's scads of languages to choose from on the server side. The basic
scripting languages (Perl/Python/Ruby) might get you through if you're
building a turn-based game. For a twitch game, you're probably looking at
(again) C++ or Java.

If you want to build a persistent world for an MMO? That's going to be tough.
Picking a programming language is not going to be the most pressing concern.

~~~
amourgh
@wtracy Thank you for this info.Yes i want it to be multiplayer internet
game,and it's between two players and others players can play on a side of one
of them by the opponent permission:it's a money game(like poker).but it has
some rules=business rules. are ther any good frameworks for
Ruby,Python.Actually i want to learn Ruby:i heard it's a good language.

~~~
dkersten
I take it its a card game, dice game or maybe a board game?

Is it real time or turn based?

~~~
amourgh
Yes it's a card game.unfortunately ,they don't allow yet to gamble online in
our country.But i will build it for free and see if i can have partners
elsewhere

~~~
dkersten
Ah, ok, interesting. Ruby for the backend, Javascript + HTML + CSS for the
frontend should be doable without too much hassle. You could use canvas if you
want animated cards and such.

~~~
amourgh
is there a webserver for Ruby like IIS for asp.net.is there a good framework
for it?what are canvas?

~~~
wtracy
Apache is the webserver you want.

Canvas is the component in HTML5 that lets you do pretty graphics in a web
browser. There's a nice tutorial here:
<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/canvas_tutorial>

~~~
amourgh
Thanks Man.

